# Which is more vibrant black or white substrate



## fishbguy1

if your going with goldfish, get black. They'll look bad over white, expacially with white goldfish. Unless you are planning on all black moores.


----------



## BigPaul

I personally prefer black/dark substrate, and switched my tank from white sand to sms. I found that white substrate is hard to keep clean and bright white with all the fish waste and algae. I've never owned goldfish, but I've heard they poo-machines. If you keep on top of cleaning the substrate, it could look really good.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Ditto.

Also, many fish feel more comfortable over dark substrates, and their color shows more.


----------



## equinecpa

OK I'm convinced - I'm not always timely on maintenance so white sand will be out. I'm not sold on black either. I very definitely don't like red or any hue of red. Does anyone have any suggestions what might look nice? I'm not big on play sand - I find that a bit dull, I want brightness in this tank....and I can't get going until I have a substrate chosen...


----------



## oldpunk78

are you looking to go cheap or are you willing to spend?

a really like the way that my eco complete looks. you could always go the mineralized(sp?) topsoil route and cover that w/ tehetion(sp?) black sand.


----------



## imeridian

As a point of information, the black Eco-Complete appears more as brown when actually in the tank under lights. I suspect that may be true of most of the natural substrates. 

Epoxied black gravel is just as black in use as it is in the bag though.


----------



## Kahuna

Once you go black you'll never go back


----------



## lauraleellbp

Black is my personal favorite, but I've also seen the dark brown "Flourite dark" and I like that one, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## equinecpa

Wow I'm surprised at all the fans of black? No white substrate fans? I've seen some lovely pics...is it that they don't stay that way? I had a black substrate saltwater nano tank and I found that everything showed up on that!


----------



## secondaccess

Black pops more than white.


----------



## equinecpa

What type of substrate do you think this is in this link? I like the look of it, not stark white but a gray?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Most likely ADA AquaSoil.


----------



## Raul-7

lauraleellbp said:


> Also, many fish feel more comfortable over dark substrates, and their color shows more.


Exactly the same reason I would choose black sand. I have both different sand colors in two different aquariums and the colors definitely stand out more with the black substrate.


----------



## Jhonty

White would look good and bright .....only challenge is to keep is clean !!!
I had seen a tank at a display with bright white substrate, with blue neon/florescent lights ....but no fishes in it 0


----------



## unirdna

I have used both. See the two photos in my signature for a comparison "ADA 90cm" and "46g".

Many folks have issues with keeping white sand clean. Truth is, it can be accomplished with a bit of planning. A gentle, swirling, back current on the bottom + a few corries (or some other bottom feeder) to kick up the debris = clean sand. Suspended solids get carried in the direction of the intake.


----------

